# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  ██░░ مطلوب ماحامي للاستشارات القانونيه العقاريه░░██

## زياد العتيبي

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
  الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ...

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخواني الاعضاء انا عضو جديد في هذا المنتدى العظيم

واحتاج لاستشاره قانونيه .. بالسعوديه -الطائف (تحديداً)

انا فتحت والحمد لله مكتب عقاري على الانترنت ...

يعني دلاله... وابغا اعرف للي عندهم خبره 

كيف اجمع بائع ومشتري بضمان حقي 2,5% للدلاله

___________________________________

يعني ان الحين جمعت رجل عنده ارض للبيع بمشتري بالطائف 

المشكله كيف اجعل البائع  يدفعلي 2,5% من حقي بالدلاله 

يعني مثلا اكتب عقد + صوره من الهويه (هويه البائع)

بان يسلمني 2,5 % وكلها عبر الانترنت 

يعني اكتب العقد وارسله العقد على الايميل 

يوقعه ويرسله بالفاكس مره ثانيه لي هل هذه طريقه خاليه من الثغرات ومضمومنه 100%100؟

او 

بس بعد فكر  يمكن للبائع  ان يجتمع  بالمشتري بدون علمي 

ويقول ماتم الاتفاق 

للي عنده خبره الرجاء يقولي 

وان شاء الله فهمتوا

المشكله ان شغلي كله في البيت على النت لا استطيع الخروج من البيت 

هل ممكن رجاء لكل المحامين و اصحاب الخبره بالتجاره الالكترونيه ان يجاوبني 

و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *

----------


## هيثم الفقى

كيف توقع إلكترونيا؟

2004/10/06


جميل حلمي**
التوقيع الإلكتروني يؤمن التعاملات التجارية على الإنترنت

إذا كنت تشتري عبر الإنترنت يصبح التوقيع الإلكتروني بالنسبة لك أمرا مهما حيث يوفر لك أداة ثقة وطمأنينة أثناء التعاملات التجارية عبر شبكة الويب، فمن خلاله يثق المستقبِل في أنك الشخص الذي تراسله فعلا، وليس شخصا آخر قد ينصب عليه. كما يساعد هذا التوقيع على إعطاء حجية قانونية للمعاملات على الإنترنت وذلك لحفظ الحقوق التجارية وغيرها لأي طرف يدخل في أي صفقة أو تعامل مع أحد آخر.

إلا أنه يرتب مساءلة لصاحب التوقيع في حال إخلاله بالالتزامات التي وقع عليها في الوثيقة الإلكترونية، وذلك على عكس ما يحدث في تعاملات البريد الإلكتروني التي يمكن لأي شخص إنكار ما تعهد به.

وببساطة فالتوقيع الإلكتروني هو شهادة رقمية تحتوي على بصمة إلكترونية للشخص الموقع توضع على وثيقة تؤكد منشأها وهوية من وقع عليها. ويتم الحصول على هذه الشهادة من إحدى الهيئات المعروفة، والمعترف بها دوليا مثل Version and Digital Signature Trust مقابل رسوم معينة حيث تراجع الأوراق الرسمية التي يقدمها طالب التوقيع، ثم تصدر الشهادة.

ويأخذ طالب التوقيع مع هذه الشهادة ما يسمى المفتاح العام (شفرة يعرفها المرسل والمستقبل) والخاص (شفرة خاصة بالموقع فقط)، فعندما ترسل الرسالة الإلكترونية تقوم بتشفيرها باستخدام المفتاح العام الذي تعرفه أنت والمستقبل، ويتم إرفاق توقيعك الإلكتروني الخاص بك داخل الرسالة.

ويقوم البرنامج الخاص بالمستقبل بإرسال نسخة من الوثيقة الموقعة إلكترونيا إلى الهيئة المعتمدة التي أصدرت الشهادة للتأكد من صحة التوقيع وسلامة الرسالة. وبعد إثبات صحة التوقيع يقرؤها المستقبل بمفتاحه الخاص، ويجيب على المرسل بنفس الطريقة، وهذه العملية تتم خلال دقائق.

أنواع التوقيعات

وهناك نوعان شائعان من التوقيعات الإلكترونية: الأول هو المفتاحي Key-****d Signature، وفيه يتم تزويد الوثيقة الإلكترونية بتوقيع مشفر مميز يحدد الشخص الذي قام بتوقيع الوثيقة ووقتها ومعلومات عن صاحب التوقيع.

أما النوع الآخر فهو البيومتري Biometric Signature الذي يعتمد على تحديد نمط خاص تتحرك به يد الشخص الموقع أثناء التوقيع؛ إذ يتم توصيل قلم إلكتروني بجهاز الكمبيوتر، ويقوم الشخص بالتوقيع باستخدام هذا القلم الذي يسجل حركات يد الشخص أثناء التوقيع كسمة مميزة لهذا الشخص؛ حيث إن لكل شخص سلوكا معينا أثناء التوقيع.

كما يدخل في التوقيع البيومتري البصمة الإلكترونية أيضا. ويتم التأكد في هذا النوع من التوقيعات من خلال الهيئة التي أصدرت التوقيع.

ممنوع من التزوير

ويفضل التوقيع الإلكتروني عن نظيره العادي من زوايا متعددة، ذلك أن التوقيع العادي عبارة عن رسم يقوم به الشخص، ومن هنا يسهل تزويره أو تقليده. أما التوقيع الإلكتروني فهو في حدود آمنة، حيث يتم استخدام برنامجه من قبل صاحب البرنامج، وبالتالي يصعب تزويره.

وتكمن صعوبة التزوير في تشفير أجزاء من الوثيقة المرسلة ذاتها، وهو ما يقوم به برنامج الكمبيوتر وليس الشخص، وتحصين التوقيع الإلكتروني رهن بحماية سرية كلمة السر ومفتاح التشفير العام والخاص.

وفي بيئة التوقيع العادي على الأوراق أو المحررات يمكن اقتطاع الوثيقة عن التوقيع الوارد عنها أو اقتطاع جزء منها واستبداله، في حين أن ذلك ليس أمرا متاحا في الوثيقة الإلكترونية الموقعة رقميا؛ فالتوقيع الإلكتروني لا يثبت الشخص منظم الوثيقة فقط، بل يثبت بشكل محدد الوثيقة محل هذا التوقيع، حيث إنه لدى فك التشفير يتعين أن ينطبق التوقيع ذاته على الوثيقة.

التجارة الإلكترونية

علاوة على هذه المزايا فإن انتشار التوقيع الإلكتروني يسهم في توسيع التجارة الإلكترونية، بالإضافة لتأمين المعاملات الإلكترونية والقدرة على الحفاظ على سرية المعلومات أو الرسالة، مع عدم قدرة أي شخص آخر على الاطلاع أو تعديل أو تحريف محتواها، كما يمكن أيضا أن يحدد شخص هوية المرسل والمستقبل إلكترونيا والتأكد من مصداقية هذه الشخصيات مما يسمح له بالكشف عن أي تحايل أو تلاعب.

ويتميز التوقيع الإلكتروني بإعطائه الحجية القانونية لأي مستند صادر من شبكة الإنترنت ويكون معترفا به أمام القضاء؛ لذا يساعد في إحكام الرقابة على التجارة عبر الإنترنت، وذلك باشتراطه وجود عقود ومستندات لإتمام الصفقة؛ وهو ما يسهل عملية حصر أطراف النشاط وقيمته‏ وتسهيل عملية المحاسبة الضريبية وحفظ حقوق الأطراف المتعاقدة وكشف المخالفات‏.‏

وفي الوقت الذي اعترفت فيه بعض الدول الغربية بقانونية التوقيع الإلكتروني ومنها بريطانيا، فإن بعض الدول العربية بدأت هي الأخرى في ارتياد هذا المجال حيث صدرت عدة قوانين تقنن هذا النوع من التواقيع، كالقانون التونسي رقم 83 لسنة 2000 في شأن المبادلات التي تتم باستعمال الوثائق الإلكترونية.

وأيضا قانون منطقة دبي الحرة لتكنولوجيا التجارة الإلكترونية رقم 1 لسنة 2000، كما أن بعض الدول مثل مصر والبحرين والأردن والكويت تعد مشاريع قوانين للتوقيع الإلكتروني.

مخاوف.. مخاوف

المخاوف التي يثيرها التوقيع الإلكتروني مطروحة أيضا، وهي تتعلق بسلامة البيانات الخاصة بالمواطنين والتي قد تكون عرضة للتجسس والاختراق من قبل الهيئة المانحة للشهادة نفسها، أو تعرض تلك المعلومات لعملية اختراق خارجي من قبل منافسين لبعض الشركات‏. فالتوقيع الإلكتروني ليس "جرة قلم" بل هو رموز محسوبة بواسطة برنامج حاسوبي يستخدم مفتاحا سريا يكون حصرا لصاحب ذلك التوقيع. لذلك فإنه إذا تمكن شخص من سرقة مفتاح سري لشخص آخر استطاع أن يسرق هوية صاحب ذلك المفتاح.

وكذلك هناك إمكانية لنشر فيروسات عن طريق البريد الإلكتروني، وهو ما يضر بالمراسلات الحكومية‏، أو يعرض المعلومات الحكومية لعملية تنصت شامل من الخارج في ظل ما يسمى بالفرز الأوتوماتيكي للمراسلات الإلكترونية داخل المركز الرئيسي للشبكة، كما يحدث في الولايات المتحدة، ‏حيث يمكن إعداد تقارير عن المعلومات التي تتضمنها المراسلات الحكومية لأي دولة تضع شبكة معلوماتها داخل الإنترنت بما فيها الحكومية والشخصية.

----------

